# keeping cobwebs under control?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

any suggestions on how to keep the spider population down in my basement? We live in a 120 year old house, built with stone and limemortar basement that is just filled with spiders. the ceiling is open with all the furnace ductwork, and plumbling pipes exposed, aswell as the conduit for electricity, so there are a LOT of places for spiders to anchor webs too. 

I dont' mind the spiders, but the cobwebs get kinda disturbing. 

I've tried a thorough "de-webbing" using the vacuum, and then dustmops for the walls, but within aweek it's back to hacking your way thru the webs just to get to the freezer.

I'm wondering if there is a product to clean with that will repell them? or at least make the surfaces so slick they can't attach? Or am I doomed to wiping down the walls and all surfaces each week? (it's a darn big basement).


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Do you have Osage Orange Trees. I pick up the fruit in the fall, it is about time now, and scatter it around the basement floor. It Seems to drive the little buggers away. Didn't do it last fall and they have been back this summer like crazy.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I can get some  thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

an article about the osage orange, or hedge apple as I have heard it called. The article said that you need to wait until after a hard frost to collect them because if you get them before that, they will rot. If you wait until after the hard freeze, they will be good until next May. I thought that was interesting!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Do you have Osage Orange Trees. I pick up the fruit in the fall, it is about time now, and scatter it around the basement floor. It Seems to drive the little buggers away. Didn't do it last fall and they have been back this summer like crazy.


Tell that to the spider that built his web 2" above the one I put in my bathroom corner.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

where could I get it? :shrug:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They must be eating something. I suspect there are bugs in the basement, you need to keep dinner out.


----------

